

[project critique] Gift Automation Service - wblackton

Hey all,<p>I&#x27;m looking for feedback on my latest project: www.gifthandler.com<p>Elevator Pitch: Receive reminder emails for upcoming events (birthdays, mother&#x27;s day ...) which suggest the perfect gift and a personalized message based on how users described their gift recipients.<p>What I&#x27;m Looking for: Sign up for the service, test us out, sign up in the &quot;Gift Yourself&quot; section to give us some direction on picking out gifts for other people. I&#x27;m looking for design and usability feedback - I&#x27;ve only begun building the site over the past few weeks. I love the concept, but understand it still looks like middle school club&#x27;s website.<p>Thanks so much YCombinator readers!
======
dang
Your best bet is to post this as a story linking to your site (i.e. put your
url in the "url" box), put "Show HN:" at the start of the tile, and then add
your text asking for feedback as a first comment in the thread. If that
doesn't make sense, email hn@ycombinator.com and we'll help.

